# Dust bin lids



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, to all those reptile keepers out their, who likes to do a bit of angling, i caught these big bream from one of the lakes from kingsbury waterpark nr Tamworth in staffs. These fish were between six and eight pound, and caught on method feeder to a hair rig of corn. Its been one of the better fishing years for me this year, i caught these bream between july and august, photos in albun:welcome:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im a carper and i hate bream nothing worse than being on a 4 day session baiting up and having a bin lid take the bait, ive had huge bream before and not even weighed them as ive been that anoyed at 3am lol


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> im a carper and i hate bream nothing worse than being on a 4 day session baiting up and having a bin lid take the bait, ive had huge bream before and not even weighed them as ive been that anoyed at 3am lol


 
I guess if the alarms have gone off and woke you up out of your bivvie, i can see your point, it would be nice to get some fishing over christmas


----------



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice size slabs mate. I'm afraid Carp don't do it for me, give me a nice net of roach caught on a float off on the river any day:2thumb:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

wow nice
ive only ever caught one decent bream and one at 7.2 lbs 
i caught mine like you on a method. at first i thought it was a good sized carp but then it stopped fighting and i reeled it in smoothly
i love bream and carp, and all silver fish, what gets my gears going is when im on the fine quiver looking to catch skimmers, crucians, f1s, barbel, chub ect and my tip goes crazy and it turns out to be a stickle back:lol2: my local lake has their fare share of these little guys


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> im a carper and i hate bream nothing worse than being on a 4 day session baiting up and having a bin lid take the bait, ive had huge bream before and not even weighed them as ive been that anoyed at 3am lol


my dad hated bream too- he reckoned they were the most tedious fish to catch, because they just lay on their side & let you reel them in without a fight! plus, they stink- when my dad hung his keep net up in the bathroom to dry, we could always tell if he'd caught bream, because the net would pong the house out for days!


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> my dad hated bream too- he reckoned they were the most tedious fish to catch, because they just lay on their side & let you reel them in without a fight! plus, they stink- when my dad hung his keep net up in the bathroom to dry, we could always tell if he'd caught bream, because the net would pong the house out for days!


 really i love the smell of bream at nine o'clock in the morning


----------



## jakedearman (Feb 18, 2010)

It is annoying getting a stickle back or minnow hate it when they swallow double maggot right down. It is annoying when you fight for a bit and realize its just a bream. Where i mainly fish its also a shooting ground and somehow my bite alarm goes off to a clay. thats annoying :lol2:


----------

